# camper shell fitment



## 95hb30153 (May 9, 2011)

I just bought a 95 hb king cab and am new to the Nissan truck world. A buddy of mine has a camper for a 83.5 Nissan, I'm assuming 720. Will this camper fit my truck?


----------



## TWX (Jan 29, 2010)

I have heard that the regular cabs and king cabs in the hardbody line aren't the same dimensions. From an eyeballing look, I think that the 720 trucks and the hardbody trucks have the same bed sizes, king cab for king cab and regular cab for regular cab, but I cannot swear to that.

It shouldn't be hard to try it, if I were you I would just see.


----------

